# Droid X OEM Battery for CHEAP



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

BrutalSauce just sent me this link to a droid x oem battery on amazon.com for 5 dollars. Figured id post a link here so yall that cant stand the battery life on cyanogen. have something that can help you out. Get'm while u can. Deff a good deal.

http://www.amazon.com/MOTOROLA-BATTERY-DROIDX-DROID-MB810/dp/B003XW8UPO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1310761447&sr=8-1


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Freaking awesome deal.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

Almost too good to be true, hah. From the reviews, it seems like people have been having good luck with them though. One of the reviews did state that they may be returns or something and not new, but that same reviewer also said the battery is working fine. For that cheap, I could care less if they're new or not lol. I may pick one up to use as a backup.


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

Scooped one. Total impulse buy, since I just got an extra battery with the replacement from Asurion. Not stressing it, since it's so cheap. Worst case, I will chuck it at an old man, for kicks.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

SpinningHook said:


> Scooped one. Total impulse buy, since I just got an extra battery with the replacement from Asurion. Not stressing it, since it's so cheap. Worst case, I will chuck it at an old man, for kicks.


LAWL. ROFL :gasp:


----------



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

I ordered 2 the other day and got them today. I don't get the impression that they are brand new, but both appear in nearly perfect condition. Definitely official OEM batteries though, solid deal!


----------



## nursereese (Jun 9, 2011)

I bought one of these, the title should really say, "Like New" or "blemished" as mine was obviously not "new". A little bit of the paper covering the battery was torn and had an inspectors sticker on it. The battery works like a new battery though so who cares if it's blemished! Been using it for about a week without any problems.

Sent from my mind using my fingers.


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

"nursereese said:


> I bought one of these, the title should really say, "Like New" or "blemished" as mine was obviously not "new". A little bit of the paper covering the battery was torn and had an inspectors sticker on it. The battery works like a new battery though so who cares if it's blemished! Been using it for about a week without any problems.
> 
> Sent from my mind using my fingers.


I enjoyed your signature


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Jmoney4769 said:


> I enjoyed your signature


lol as did i


----------



## ctcfirearms (Jun 7, 2011)

Picked up 2 myself - working great for over a week now - great deal!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

They also have a ton of other cheap products there. I'm contemplating getting the OEM Motorola Car Dock and Vehicle Charger for $24.99 from them. That's a considerable bit cheaper than buying it from Verizon. They also have the Droid X Essentials Kit for $54.99.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

SpinningHook said:


> Scooped one. Total impulse buy, since I just got an extra battery with the replacement from Asurion. Not stressing it, since it's so cheap. Worst case, I will chuck it at an old man, for kicks.


I literally lol'd.

I'm gonna order one now, need to find me a charger to go with it though ;D


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

Jordan8 said:


> I literally lol'd.
> 
> I'm gonna order one now, need to find me a charger to go with it though ;D


Vehicle charger? http://www.amazon.com/Motorola-Vehi...harger/dp/B000S5Q9CA/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

I didn't purchase the vehicle charger from that seller though since a couple of the reviews made me wary. A reviewer's video says it all regarding it being a knockoff instead of the OEM charger. With that said, most of its reviews are positive.

To be on the safe side, I just purchased this one at Wal-Mart since it was only $10.00. I've never purchased a product from Wal-Mart that claims it's OEM while being a knockoff.  http://www.walmart.com/ip/Motorola-...0000003142050&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=15173221

Since I like Wal-Mart's return policy better, I went with the Wal-Mart one. $10.00 for an OEM vehicle charger isn't bad at all. I just wanted to provide both options in case you wanted to risk it with the Amazon seller and go that route. 

The vehicle charger says it's from and sold by Amazon, but some people have noticed other stickers inside the packaging (or lack of stickers). Personally, this is why I'm skeptical about buying from Amazon. Sometimes, you really can't tell where it came from lol. The price just seems too good to be true.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

swiftmazda said:


> Vehicle charger? http://www.amazon.com/Motorola-Vehi...harger/dp/B000S5Q9CA/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
> 
> I didn't purchase the vehicle charger from that seller though since a couple of the reviews made me wary. A reviewer's video says it all regarding it being a knockoff instead of the OEM charger. With that said, most of its reviews are positive.
> 
> ...


http://www.amazon.com/Battery-Charger-Motorola-Droid-Mb810/dp/B004CQ0IX2/ref=lh_ni_t I was thinking something more like this. So I can charge the spare battery, without having to have it in my phone.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

Jordan8 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Battery-Charger-Motorola-Droid-Mb810/dp/B004CQ0IX2/ref=lh_ni_t I was thinking something more like this. So I can charge the spare battery, without having to have it in my phone.


Nice! My friend has something similar for his iPhone. I would so pick one up as well if I didn't get 30 hours of battery life on one charge lol (I don't really use my phone that heavily).


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Sweet, thanks for the heads up bro.


----------



## irishmyles003 (Jul 9, 2011)

I bought this battery charger http://www.amazon.com/Battery-Charger-Motorola-Droid-Mb810/dp/B004CQ0IX2/ref=lh_ni_t and also ordered one of those $5 batteries. Charger works greats, the charging/charged light acts like a nightlight lol and it takes a bit long to charge compared to usb charging but thats not a bad thing, just a nuisance thing if anything. Charging the new spare battery overnight. Will post impressions soon.


----------



## superwrench1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for the awesome heads-up!!! Just ordered the spare bat and charger. Will definitely post results in a week or so. Again, good lookin out!

rooted and rom'in thanks to rootzwiki!


----------



## loooney2ns (Jun 13, 2011)

I bought 2 of these batteries and the external charger for $17 on Ebay. They work perfectly. For that small amount of money, I have 3 batteries with me all the time. I also picked up the Droid X essentials kit for $20 when it was on sale from Verizon.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

"loooney2ns said:


> I bought 2 of these batteries and the external charger for $17 on Ebay. They work perfectly. For that small amount of money, I have 3 batteries with me all the time. I also picked up the Droid X essentials kit for $20 when it was on sale from Verizon.


Why did you have to bring that $20 deal up lol. I got so mad when I found out about it just a couple hours after it ended. I ended up buying them seperate for about $50 :/


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

"Jordan8 said:


> Why did you have to bring that $20 deal up lol. I got so mad when I found out about it just a couple hours after it ended. I ended up buying them seperate for about $50 :/


That sucks. I got it when it was $20 too.  Just ordered one of these batteries too! Looks like the price is slowly increasing, so get it fast!

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

One of the reviews mentioned receiving a battery with a sticker from New Breed Corp indicating passed. This is the company that does the factory refurbishing for Verizon. This means that likely these batteries are pulls from devices returned within the return policy. Since Verizon does not send out batteries when they issue replacements, these batteries are typically sold off in lots. If you do get used ones, they are likely only used for a week or two at most and IMO still worth less than $6. That said, the seller should be more honest if they are returns bought from New Breed.


----------



## superwrench1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey all. Received my battery and charger in a timely manner (less than 6 days from ordering), charged it for a good 8 hours, 21 hours later I still have 20% battery left. I would say I'm a moderate to heavy user, music, texts, gmail, internet browsing, no gaming today. Even took a couple phone calls (haha!)! This was a good deal for me, I think I WON'T throw it at an old man!! LOL! Thanks again for the heads up!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

"superwrench1 said:


> Hey all. Received my battery and charger in a timely manner (less than 6 days from ordering), charged it for a good 8 hours, 21 hours later I still have 20% battery left. I would say I'm a moderate to heavy user, music, texts, gmail, internet browsing, no gaming today. Even took a couple phone calls (haha!)! This was a good deal for me, I think I WON'T throw it at an old man!! LOL! Thanks again for the heads up!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Yeah this battery rocks rom getting awesome battery life again.

Sent from my pwnd Droid X using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## superwrench1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Update: once in awhile the charger gets a little finicky about turning on the "blue" light when the battery is charged. Still charges the battery, just a quirk. I don't know for sure, but it seems the battery charges better outside the phone. Seems to last much longer. If I think to do it, I will time it both ways under regular use and report back.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

"superwrench1 said:


> Update: once in awhile the charger gets a little finicky about turning on the "blue" light when the battery is charged. Still charges the battery, just a quirk. I don't know for sure, but it seems the battery charges better outside the phone. Seems to last much longer. If I think to do it, I will time it both ways under regular use and report back.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


If it charges better outside the phone there is one likely cause. The external charger is of lower quality and does not have strict safety measures to prevent the battery from doing something it shouldn't. The phone has strict cutoff points to prevent overheating, overcharging, etc so you do not get injured if it explodes or overheats.

Sent from the magic handheld forum machine.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

"superwrench1 said:


> Hey all. Received my battery and charger in a timely manner (less than 6 days from ordering), charged it for a good 8 hours, 21 hours later I still have 20% battery left. I would say I'm a moderate to heavy user, music, texts, gmail, internet browsing, no gaming today. Even took a couple phone calls (haha!)! This was a good deal for me, I think I WON'T throw it at an old man!! LOL! Thanks again for the heads up!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Mines taking its time getting here. Did you guys get provided with tracking info?


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

I snagged one of these batteries up too for that price it about sells itself. :android-smile:
I already have 2 batteries ,but one of those batteries is a year old(original that came with dx) so it may need replacing soon.


----------



## pizzlewizzle (Jun 13, 2011)

anyone know if this seems legit, or should I pay the extra $1.67 for the used motorola battery

http://cgi.ebay.com/BATTERY-BH5X-MO...ccessories&hash=item1c1a123f41#ht_3035wt_1037


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

"pizzlewizzle said:


> anyone know if this seems legit, or should I pay the extra $1.67 for the used motorola battery
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BATTERY-BH5X-MOTOROLA-DROID-X-VERIZON-MB810-/120696487745?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item1c1a123f41#ht_3035wt_1037


I would avoid this eBay one. Looks like a cheap knockoff. Buy the MOTO battery.

Sent from the magic handheld forum machine.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I bought them last Friday, looking forward to getting it. Heck of a deal.


----------



## pizzlewizzle (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah you are probably right...whats an extra dollar fifty


----------

